# Berlusconi a Radio Radio: "Giornata decisiva, imprese ricchissime"



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Maggio 2016)

*Berlusconi a Radio Radio: "Giornata decisiva, imprese ricchissime"*

Berlusconi in diretta a Radio Radio: *"Oggi sarà una giornata decisiva per il futuro del Milan. Le imprese cinesi sono tutte molto ricche ed a partecipazione statale. Se non dovesse avverarsi questa eventualità (con poca convinzione, ndr) avvierò il progetto del Milan italiano. Credo si possa ripetere quanto fatto dal Leicester.Ma mi auguro che dopo 28 trofei il Milan torni a vincere e che quindi la cessione vada a buon fine. Giocatori a cui sono più affezionato? Van Basten e Maldini. Eventuali decisioni future comunque verranno prese dalla nuova maggioranza (parlando di Brocchi, ndr), ho sentito nomi di allenatori molto ambiziosi. Mi auguro che le negoziazioni non vadano per le lunghe. Purtroppo il Milan ultimamente è andato male anche perché sono stato impegnato in moltissimi processi... non è solo colpa dell'allenatore. I cinesi in questo momento stanno decidendo quale percentuale avrà ognuna delle componenti all'interno del fondo che stanno creando".*

Seguiranno aggiornamenti con tutte le dichiarazioni nel dettaglio


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Berlusconi in diretta a Radio Radio: *"Oggi sarà una giornata decisiva per il futuro del Milan. Le imprese cinesi sono tutte molto ricche ed a partecipazione statale".*
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti con tutte le dichiarazioni nel dettaglio


Berlusconi vuole vendere ed è pure entusiasta dei compratori. Io ormai non mi preoccupo più, aspetto soltanto gli annunci ufficiali. Se poi proprio lui ha parlato di giornata decisiva, speriamo  

Ps: possibile che si firmi già oggi il preliminare?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Berlusconi in diretta a Radio Radio: *"Oggi sarà una giornata decisiva per il futuro del Milan. Le imprese cinesi sono tutte molto ricche ed a partecipazione statale. Se non dovesse avverarsi questa eventualità (con poca convinzione, ndr) avvierò il progetto del Milan italiano. Ma mi auguro che dopo 28 trofei il Milan torni a vincere e che quindi la cessione vada a buon fine. Giocatori a cui sono più affezionato? Van Basten e Maldini".*
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti con tutte le dichiarazioni nel dettaglio



up aggiornato



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Berlusconi vuole vendere ed è pure entusiasta dei compratori. Io ormai non mi preoccupo più, aspetto soltanto gli annunci ufficiali. Se poi proprio lui ha parlato di giornata decisiva, speriamo
> 
> Ps: possibile che si firmi già oggi il preliminare?




No, è da escludere. Le bozze ovviamente sono in forno, ma si aspetta il via libera definitivo e ufficiale di Berlusconi per stendere i contratti definitivi da far firmare presumibilmente la settimana prossima (o entro il 15).


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> up aggiornato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Diciamo che ufficialmente si firmerà il 15, ma ufficiosamente si firma oggi col beneplacito del nano.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Diciamo che ufficialmente si firmerà il 15, ma ufficiosamente si firma oggi col beneplacito del nano.



Esatto  speriamo che il suo placet esca fuori ufficiosamente, magari tramite Campopiano...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Giocatori a cui sono più affezionato? Van Basten e Maldini".[/B]



Il fatto che si sia dimenticato di citare anche il "Capitano" dimostra quanto sia rintronato...


----------



## martinmilan (31 Maggio 2016)

Dai che oggi ci scappa la firma


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Dai che oggi ci scappa la firma



Buoni, oggi non si firma niente  speriamo esca almeno il via libera ufficioso di Silvio, quello si  d'altronde il termine ultimo sarebbe giovedì, quindi potrebbe anche non uscire nulla oggi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Berlusconi in diretta a Radio Radio: *"Oggi sarà una giornata decisiva per il futuro del Milan. Le imprese cinesi sono tutte molto ricche ed a partecipazione statale. Se non dovesse avverarsi questa eventualità (con poca convinzione, ndr) avvierò il progetto del Milan italiano. Ma mi auguro che dopo 28 trofei il Milan torni a vincere e che quindi la cessione vada a buon fine. Giocatori a cui sono più affezionato? Van Basten e Maldini".*



Imprese cinesi molto ricche a partecipazione statale    

cosa vogliamo di più ?

Cioè tradotto ci sta acquistando il governo CINESE con l'appoggio di questo fondo creato da aziende ( le più ricche del paese )


----------



## danykz (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Berlusconi in diretta a Radio Radio: *"Oggi sarà una giornata decisiva per il futuro del Milan. Le imprese cinesi sono tutte molto ricche ed a partecipazione statale. Se non dovesse avverarsi questa eventualità (con poca convinzione, ndr) avvierò il progetto del Milan italiano. Ma mi auguro che dopo 28 trofei il Milan torni a vincere e che quindi la cessione vada a buon fine. Giocatori a cui sono più affezionato? Van Basten e Maldini".*
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti con tutte le dichiarazioni nel dettaglio


ODDIO... Mi sento malissimo , ragazzi, sto PIANGENDO , non può essere vero!! Ci siamo!! Juventini , preparatevi , voglio vedere quel coso sgorbio di agnelli piangere!! L'Italia , l'Europa è tutto il mondo sarà ai nostri piedi!!!!! Sono carico a 1000000


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Imprese cinesi molto ricche a partecipazione statale
> 
> cosa vogliamo di più ?
> 
> Cioè tradotto ci sta acquistando il governo CINESE con l'appoggio di questo fondo creato da aziende ( le più ricche del paese )



Eppure mi preoccupa che il Suning voglia acquistare la maggioranza dell'Inter... sarà dura competere...


----------



## martinmilan (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Buoni, oggi non si firma niente  speriamo esca almeno il via libera ufficioso di Silvio, quello si  d'altronde il termine ultimo sarebbe giovedì, quindi potrebbe anche non uscire nulla oggi.



ma che ne sappiamo noi Re?? lasciami sognare


----------



## Underhill84 (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Eppure mi preoccupa che il Suning voglia acquistare la maggioranza dell'Inter... sarà dura competere...



Il prossimo derby lo facciamo a Pechino


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (31 Maggio 2016)

Non sto più nella pelle.. Forzaaaa


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Berlusconi in diretta a Radio Radio: *"Oggi sarà una giornata decisiva per il futuro del Milan. Le imprese cinesi sono tutte molto ricche ed a partecipazione statale. Se non dovesse avverarsi questa eventualità (con poca convinzione, ndr) avvierò il progetto del Milan italiano. Ma mi auguro che dopo 28 trofei il Milan torni a vincere e che quindi la cessione vada a buon fine. Giocatori a cui sono più affezionato? Van Basten e Maldini. Eventuali decisioni future comunque verranno prese dalla maggioranza (parlando di Brocchi, ndr) e mi auguro che le negoziazioni non vadano per le lunghe. I cinesi in questo momento stanno decidendo quale percentuale avrà ognuna delle componenti all'interno del fondo che stanno creando".*
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti con tutte le dichiarazioni nel dettaglio



Aggiornato!


----------



## martinmilan (31 Maggio 2016)

Galatioto disse dalle sei alle otto settimane...quindi fatemi anche sognare solamente che la firma avvenga oggi...d'altronde ''giornata decisiva''..
Poi vabbè magari non succede nulla ma almeno mi creo un pò di suspence..


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Eppure mi preoccupa che il Suning voglia acquistare la maggioranza dell'Inter... sarà dura competere...



Se potessi perdere 3 ore cercherei il mio post di OTTOBRE 2015 quando ti scrivevo che sarebbe finita cosi , a ridosso delle elezioni .


----------



## tifoso evorutto (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Eppure mi preoccupa che il Suning voglia acquistare la maggioranza dell'Inter... sarà dura competere...



Mah, secondo me danno più garanzie di Thohir


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (31 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Galatioto disse dalle sei alle otto settimane...quindi fatemi anche sognare solamente che la firma avvenga oggi...d'altronde ''giornata decisiva''..
> Poi vabbè magari non succede nulla ma almeno mi creo un pò di suspence..


Secondo me anche se comunque non ci fosse la firma per giornata decisiva intendono che magari nel fine settimana o nella prossima si firma! Ma comunque prima del 15  speriamoooo


----------



## martinmilan (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Berlusconi in diretta a Radio Radio: *"Oggi sarà una giornata decisiva per il futuro del Milan. Le imprese cinesi sono tutte molto ricche ed a partecipazione statale. Se non dovesse avverarsi questa eventualità (con poca convinzione, ndr) avvierò il progetto del Milan italiano. Ma mi auguro che dopo 28 trofei il Milan torni a vincere e che quindi la cessione vada a buon fine. Giocatori a cui sono più affezionato? Van Basten e Maldini. Eventuali decisioni future comunque verranno prese dalla nuova maggioranza (parlando di Brocchi, ndr) e mi auguro che le negoziazioni non vadano per le lunghe. I cinesi in questo momento stanno decidendo quale percentuale avrà ognuna delle componenti all'interno del fondo che stanno creando".*
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti con tutte le dichiarazioni nel dettaglio



ahaha ad ogni intervista svela una cosa che prima sembrava remare nel senso opposto..è incredibile..man mano che ci si avvicina alle elezioni svuota il sacco.
Ora dice che la maggioranza deciderà,mentre ieri diceva che da presidente onorario aveva l'influenza per indirizzare le decisioni..
Ottimo il fatto che dica che non vuole andare per le lunghe(annuncio pre elezioni con colpo di mercato già pronto?) e ottimo che confermi che i cinesi si stanno dividendo le quote...almeno conferma ciò che alcuni giornali scrivono e mi danno un pò di fiducia nel giornalismo.


----------



## marionep (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Berlusconi in diretta a Radio Radio: *"Oggi sarà una giornata decisiva per il futuro del Milan. Le imprese cinesi sono tutte molto ricche ed a partecipazione statale. Se non dovesse avverarsi questa eventualità (con poca convinzione, ndr) avvierò il progetto del Milan italiano. Ma mi auguro che dopo 28 trofei il Milan torni a vincere e che quindi la cessione vada a buon fine. Giocatori a cui sono più affezionato? Van Basten e Maldini. Eventuali decisioni future comunque verranno prese dalla nuova maggioranza (parlando di Brocchi, ndr) e mi auguro che le negoziazioni non vadano per le lunghe. I cinesi in questo momento stanno decidendo quale percentuale avrà ognuna delle componenti all'interno del fondo che stanno creando".*
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti con tutte le dichiarazioni nel dettaglio



Ma lei che scrive tra parentesi "con poca convinzione", ha davvero ascoltato l'intervista in diretta? Perchè io l'ho fatto,e l'impressione che mi ha dato ascoltare il vecchio folle è stata diametralmente opposta. Le sfumature, i toni, spiegavano chiaramente il bluff del buffone.
Sono stanco però di beccarmi del menagramo e del troll, evito all'admin la fatica di ribannarmi e smetto di scrivere e rompere l'idilio di gioia esplosiva che trasuda in questo forum dopo ogni bugia e ogni velina che ci viene propinata.
Tornerò al momento della firma della cessione, in ginocchio, felice ancor più di voi.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Berlusconi in diretta a Radio Radio: *"Oggi sarà una giornata decisiva per il futuro del Milan. Le imprese cinesi sono tutte molto ricche ed a partecipazione statale. Se non dovesse avverarsi questa eventualità (con poca convinzione, ndr) avvierò il progetto del Milan italiano. Credo si possa ripetere quanto fatto dal Leicester.Ma mi auguro che dopo 28 trofei il Milan torni a vincere e che quindi la cessione vada a buon fine. Giocatori a cui sono più affezionato? Van Basten e Maldini. Eventuali decisioni future comunque verranno prese dalla nuova maggioranza (parlando di Brocchi, ndr) e mi auguro che le negoziazioni non vadano per le lunghe. I cinesi in questo momento stanno decidendo quale percentuale avrà ognuna delle componenti all'interno del fondo che stanno creando".*
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti con tutte le dichiarazioni nel dettaglio


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (31 Maggio 2016)

marionep ha scritto:


> Ma lei che scrive tra parentesi "con poca convinzione", ha davvero ascoltato l'intervista in diretta? Perchè io l'ho fatto,e l'impressione che mi ha dato ascoltare il vecchio folle è stata diametralmente opposta. Le sfumature, i toni, spiegavano chiaramente il bluff del buffone.
> Sono stanco però di beccarmi del menagramo e del troll, evito all'admin la fatica di ribannarmi e smetto di scrivere e rompere l'idilio di gioia esplosiva che trasuda in questo forum dopo ogni bugia e ogni velina che ci viene propinata.
> Tornerò al momento della firma della cessione, in ginocchio, felice ancor più di voi.


Si vabbè.. Ora veramente... Questo è remare contro..


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (31 Maggio 2016)

Nel dubbio...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



"*I cinesi in questo momento stanno decidendo quale percentuale avrà ognuna delle componenti all'interno del fondo che stanno creando*"

Questa è una delle poche dichiarazioni vere che potrebbe aver fatto il presidente,

secondo voi può avere un fondamento? 
cioè sarà già tutto coordinato o potrebbero veramente esserci dei problemi di leadership all'interno della cordata?
ovviamente escludendo se dietro dovesse realmente esserci parte del governo cinese...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (31 Maggio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> "I cinesi in questo momento stanno decidendo quale percentuale avrà ognuna delle componenti all'interno del fondo che stanno creando"
> 
> Questa è una delle poche dichiarazioni vere che potrebbe aver fatto il presidente,
> 
> ...


Secondo me, il punto nevralgico è proprio quello.. Dietro c'è il governo! Ed è per questo che ci saranno 6-7 uomini nella cordata senza, a quanto ho letto, avere un "presidente".. Ora, a prescindere da tutto.. Sono convinto che ci aspetta un futuro roseo..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Maggio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> "I cinesi in questo momento stanno decidendo quale percentuale avrà ognuna delle componenti all'interno del fondo che stanno creando"
> 
> Questa è una delle poche dichiarazioni vere che potrebbe aver fatto il presidente,
> 
> ...



Se qualcuno dei cinesi non voleva condividere questa avventura non si sarebbe interessato all'affare. Non credo sarà un problema decidere le percentuali, e anzi probabilmente sarà stata una delle prime cose che avranno stabilito tra di loro.


----------



## wfiesso (31 Maggio 2016)

Incrociamo tutto ľincrociabile 

Comunque pare che ci siamo dai


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (31 Maggio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> "*I cinesi in questo momento stanno decidendo quale percentuale avrà ognuna delle componenti all'interno del fondo che stanno creando*"
> 
> Questa è una delle poche dichiarazioni vere che potrebbe aver fatto il presidente,
> 
> ...



Sembra molto un ... "oh ragà, ma come famo, pagamo alla romana o ognuno pe se?"


----------



## martinmilan (31 Maggio 2016)

Sarà un giugno incandescente...


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> ahaha ad ogni intervista svela una cosa che prima sembrava remare nel senso opposto..è incredibile..man mano che ci si avvicina alle elezioni svuota il sacco.
> Ora dice che la maggioranza deciderà,mentre ieri diceva che da presidente onorario aveva l'influenza per indirizzare le decisioni..
> Ottimo il fatto che dica che non vuole andare per le lunghe(annuncio pre elezioni con colpo di mercato già pronto?) e ottimo che confermi che i cinesi si stanno dividendo le quote...almeno conferma ciò che alcuni giornali scrivono e mi danno un pò di fiducia nel giornalismo.



Vuoi vedere che tanto rimbambito non è???
Cmq ultimamente ho una reazione allergica ogniqualvolta apre bocca. 
E ultimamente parla pure troppo. Speriamo firmi( meglio se in silenzio) e se ne vada.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Berlusconi in diretta a Radio Radio: *"Oggi sarà una giornata decisiva per il futuro del Milan. Le imprese cinesi sono tutte molto ricche ed a partecipazione statale. Se non dovesse avverarsi questa eventualità (con poca convinzione, ndr) avvierò il progetto del Milan italiano. Credo si possa ripetere quanto fatto dal Leicester.Ma mi auguro che dopo 28 trofei il Milan torni a vincere e che quindi la cessione vada a buon fine. Giocatori a cui sono più affezionato? Van Basten e Maldini. Eventuali decisioni future comunque verranno prese dalla nuova maggioranza (parlando di Brocchi, ndr) e mi auguro che le negoziazioni non vadano per le lunghe. I cinesi in questo momento stanno decidendo quale percentuale avrà ognuna delle componenti all'interno del fondo che stanno creando".*
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti con tutte le dichiarazioni nel dettaglio


I cinesi già stanno decidendo come spartirsi le percentuali mentre il nano è ancora indeciso se cedere? Divertentissimi i giornalai italiani


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Imprese cinesi molto ricche a partecipazione statale
> 
> cosa vogliamo di più ?
> 
> Cioè tradotto ci sta acquistando il governo CINESE con l'appoggio di questo fondo creato da aziende ( le più ricche del paese )


Praticamente il nostro presidente sarà direttamente Xi Jinping  Quant'è il suo patrimonio personale? Ah no, dobbiamo guardare le casse della Repubblica popolare cinese


----------



## tifoso evorutto (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Se qualcuno dei cinesi non voleva condividere questa avventura non si sarebbe interessato all'affare. Non credo sarà un problema decidere le percentuali, e anzi probabilmente sarà stata una delle prime cose che avranno stabilito tra di loro.



Però indubbiamente sono tanti Galli in un pollaio, e nessuno di essi abituato a essere un comprimario, *io credo sempre di più al coinvolgimento del governo cinese*, se no fatico a comprendere come possano convivere, soprattutto se non dovessero raggiungere subito i risultati che si aspettano.

Facendo un paragone con l'italia e come se da noi si unissero Mapei, Fiat, Ferrero, Mediaset e Luxotica per acquistare il PSG, che senso avrebbe?


----------



## martinmilan (31 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Vuoi vedere che tanto rimbambito non è???
> Cmq ultimamente ho una reazione allergica ogniqualvolta apre bocca.
> E ultimamente parla pure troppo. Speriamo firmi( meglio se in silenzio) e se ne vada.



Non so se sia rimba oppure sia un piano strategico.Ho smesso sinceramente di interpretarlo dato che l'ambiguità fatta a persona..fatto sta che a questo punto l'ipotesi teatrino la escludo categoricamente.Si è esposto davvero troppo,poteva tranquillamente rilasciare un intervista e stop invece è andato molto oltre addirittura citando cordatae,quote,management americano e soprattutto facendo venire l'acquolina in bocca a tutti i tifosi parlando di superinvestimenti sul mercato..dovesse saltare tutto a questo punto gli si ritorcerebbe contro come uno tsunami.GARANTITO.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Maggio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Però indubbiamente sono tanti Galli in un pollaio, e nessuno di essi abituato a essere un comprimario, *io credo sempre di più al coinvolgimento del governo cinese*, se no fatico a comprendere come possano convivere, soprattutto se non dovessero raggiungere subito i risultati che si aspettano.


Ma è ovvio il coinvolgimento del governo, non solo perché l'ha detto Silvio ("Tratto con uno Stato"), ma perché che interesse dovrebbero avere Midea, Baidu, Huawei ad acquisire il Milan? L'unico interesse potrebbe essere quello di Evergrande, ma gli altri? 
Il mandato è per forza governativo, cioè Xi Jinping, o chi per lui, ha dato ordine di acquistare il Milan attraverso una cordata di colossi commerciali, tra i quali si sono detti disponibili le suddette società. L'obiettivo? Il solito: sviluppare il movimento calcistico cinese attraverso il Milan. Spero soltanto non ci mollino troppo presto, ma di solito la roba a partecipazione statale dura molto molto a lungo.


----------



## martinmilan (31 Maggio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Però indubbiamente sono tanti Galli in un pollaio, e nessuno di essi abituato a essere un comprimario, *io credo sempre di più al coinvolgimento del governo cinese*, se no fatico a comprendere come possano convivere, soprattutto se non dovessero raggiungere subito i risultati che si aspettano.
> 
> Facendo un paragone con l'italia e come se da noi si unissero Mapei, Fiat, Ferrero, Mediaset e Luxotica per acquistare il PSG, che senso avrebbe?



Ci sarà un capocordata sicuramente...comunque ci sono altre società tipo atletico manchester city o adesso l'inter che hanno o stanno facendo entrare soci cinesi e lavorano assieme.


----------



## martinmilan (31 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Praticamente il nostro presidente sarà direttamente Xi Jinping  Quant'è il suo patrimonio personale? Ah no, dobbiamo guardare le casse della Repubblica popolare cinese



Lì si paga in riso...e quindi avremmo la bellezza di 100 mld di chicchi di riso!!! ci possiamo comprare chiunque!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (31 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma è ovvio il coinvolgimento del governo, non solo perché l'ha detto Silvio ("Tratto con uno Stato"), ma perché che interesse dovrebbero avere Midea, Baidu, Huawei ad acquisire il Milan? L'unico interesse potrebbe essere quello di Evergrande, ma gli altri?
> Il mandato è per forza governativo, cioè Xi Jinping, o chi per lui, ha dato ordine di acquistare il Milan attraverso una cordata di colossi commerciali, tra i quali si sono detti disponibili le suddette società. L'obiettivo? Il solito: sviluppare il movimento calcistico cinese attraverso il Milan. Spero soltanto non ci mollino troppo presto, ma di solito la roba a partecipazione statale dura molto molto a lungo.



Vorrà dire che quando si stuferanno ci cederanno a un altro stato a economia crescente, Brasile, India, Iran, oppure qualcuno che vorrà rilanciarsi, Russia USA o Giappone


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Non so se sia rimba oppure sia un piano strategico.Ho smesso sinceramente di interpretarlo dato che l'ambiguità fatta a persona..fatto sta che a questo punto l'ipotesi teatrino la escludo categoricamente.Si è esposto davvero troppo,poteva tranquillamente rilasciare un intervista e stop invece è andato molto oltre addirittura citando cordatae,quote,management americano e soprattutto facendo venire l'acquolina in bocca a tutti i tifosi parlando di superinvestimenti sul mercato..dovesse saltare tutto a questo punto gli si ritorcerebbe contro come uno tsunami.GARANTITO.



Stavo pensando che tutti noi milanisti vogliamo solo una cosa : liberarci di questa proprietà e tornare a sognare. Ognuno di noi la vive in modo diverso , con più o meno ottimismo, ma ciò che balza agli occhi è come il rapporto società - tifosi è inesorabilmente distrutto. Io spero ovviamente tutto vada a buon fine, e sono ottimista a riguardo, ma se anche non ci fossero i cinesi ormai non ci sono più i presupposti per andare avanti assieme. Sembra una coppia dove l'amore è finito, consentimi questo paragone. Nessuno crede più a questa società. Ecco la loro più grande sconfitta. Ne stanno uscendo da pezzenti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Maggio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Il fatto che si sia dimenticato di citare anche il "Capitano" dimostra quanto sia rintronato...



Eh ma lui non era anche "Bello"

Comunque sembra proprio che ci siamo..mamma mia non lo tengo più nelle mutande...


----------



## robs91 (31 Maggio 2016)

Come al solito alle parole sulle aziende cinesi che fanno sognare i tifosi ci aggiunge la parte sull' Italcessi,sui tifosi che dovranno avere pazienza,sul Milan che può fare come il Leicester.Inoltre si dice preoccupato sui tempi della trattativa.Insomma tutto e il contrario di tutto.Tra l'altro sarebbe stata interessante la domanda sul suo ad che sta trattando a prezzo di saldo,durante le negoziazioni con le aziende cinesi,la cessione di uno dei migliori giocatori della nostra scandalosa rosa.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Maggio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Però indubbiamente sono tanti Galli in un pollaio, e nessuno di essi abituato a essere un comprimario, *io credo sempre di più al coinvolgimento del governo cinese*, se no fatico a comprendere come possano convivere, soprattutto se non dovessero raggiungere subito i risultati che si aspettano.
> 
> Facendo un paragone con l'italia e come se da noi si unissero Mapei, Fiat, Ferrero, Mediaset e Luxotica per acquistare il PSG, che senso avrebbe?





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma è ovvio il coinvolgimento del governo, non solo perché l'ha detto Silvio ("Tratto con uno Stato"), ma perché che interesse dovrebbero avere Midea, Baidu, Huawei ad acquisire il Milan? L'unico interesse potrebbe essere quello di Evergrande, ma gli altri?
> Il mandato è per forza governativo, cioè Xi Jinping, o chi per lui, ha dato ordine di acquistare il Milan attraverso una cordata di colossi commerciali, tra i quali si sono detti disponibili le suddette società. L'obiettivo? Il solito: sviluppare il movimento calcistico cinese attraverso il Milan. Spero soltanto non ci mollino troppo presto, ma di solito la roba a partecipazione statale dura molto molto a lungo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Maggio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Però indubbiamente sono tanti Galli in un pollaio, e nessuno di essi abituato a essere un comprimario, *io credo sempre di più al coinvolgimento del governo cinese*, se no fatico a comprendere come possano convivere, soprattutto se non dovessero raggiungere subito i risultati che si aspettano.
> 
> Facendo un paragone con l'italia e come se da noi si unissero Mapei, Fiat, Ferrero, Mediaset e Luxotica per acquistare il PSG, che senso avrebbe?



Ma infatti fanno un fondo ad hoc, a loro della parte sportiva e gestionale frega meno di zero (infatti sarà tutta delegata)..è un investimento bello e buono, per ritorno di immagine e per veicolare il calcio in ASIA..il calcio è lo sport più popolare del mondo ricordiamolo..si parla di bacini di utenza di 2-3 miliardi di persone..

Se va come deve andare ritorniamo una potenza a livello di Real, Barca e UTD


----------



## martinmilan (31 Maggio 2016)

Fateci tornare in alto!! siamo distrutti...rivogliamo il Milan nell'olimpo!


----------



## ildemone85 (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Berlusconi in diretta a Radio Radio: *"Oggi sarà una giornata decisiva per il futuro del Milan. Le imprese cinesi sono tutte molto ricche ed a partecipazione statale. Se non dovesse avverarsi questa eventualità (con poca convinzione, ndr) avvierò il progetto del Milan italiano. Credo si possa ripetere quanto fatto dal Leicester.Ma mi auguro che dopo 28 trofei il Milan torni a vincere e che quindi la cessione vada a buon fine. Giocatori a cui sono più affezionato? Van Basten e Maldini. Eventuali decisioni future comunque verranno prese dalla nuova maggioranza (parlando di Brocchi, ndr) e mi auguro che le negoziazioni non vadano per le lunghe. I cinesi in questo momento stanno decidendo quale percentuale avrà ognuna delle componenti all'interno del fondo che stanno creando".*
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti con tutte le dichiarazioni nel dettaglio



Teoricamente dopo questa giornata decisiva (forse), se tutto dovesse filare liscio, premesso sempre che sta storia sia vera, il fallito di arcore non dovrebbe più mettere il se la cessione va in porto, ecc.., ma dovrebbe dire, vendo e vendero, è tt ok, ecc..


----------



## martinmilan (31 Maggio 2016)

E' tutto un teatrino studiato per vincere a Roma e Milano!!! poco importa che alla stragrandemaggioranza degli elettori di Berlusconi non gliene freghi nulla del Milan e non vedano di buon occhio che il loro ''Boss'' smobiliti,poco importa che se alla fine non si concludesse nulla sarebbe travolto da un terremoto mediatico e distruggerebbe definitivamente la sua poca buona immagine rimasta e poco importa che poi il prossimo anno se le cose vanno così probabilmente arriverà 13esimo con megapassivi da ripianare...L'importante è vincere a Roma!! E' tutto un teatro!! 

*Che genio!!!*


----------



## beleno (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Berlusconi in diretta a Radio Radio: *"Oggi sarà una giornata decisiva per il futuro del Milan. Le imprese cinesi sono tutte molto ricche ed a partecipazione statale. Se non dovesse avverarsi questa eventualità (con poca convinzione, ndr) avvierò il progetto del Milan italiano. Credo si possa ripetere quanto fatto dal Leicester.Ma mi auguro che dopo 28 trofei il Milan torni a vincere e che quindi la cessione vada a buon fine. Giocatori a cui sono più affezionato? Van Basten e Maldini. Eventuali decisioni future comunque verranno prese dalla nuova maggioranza (parlando di Brocchi, ndr) e mi auguro che le negoziazioni non vadano per le lunghe. I cinesi in questo momento stanno decidendo quale percentuale avrà ognuna delle componenti all'interno del fondo che stanno creando".*
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti con tutte le dichiarazioni nel dettaglio



Tra le altre notizie positive: "Giocatori a cui sono più affezionato? Van Basten e *Maldini*". Ieri diceva che Maldini probabilmente non sarebbe tornato perché in altre faccende affaccendato (leggi: "non ci sono ostracismi da parte mia"). Speriamo...


----------



## pazzomania (31 Maggio 2016)

Penso di entrare su Milanworld dalle 500 alle 600 volte al giorno 

Ma ve lo immaginate quanto entreremo, e nella sezione "News e rassegna stampa", e troveremo la notizia:

Comunicato ufficiale Fininvest: AC MILAN è stato ceduto al consorzio cinese


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> E' tutto un teatrino studiato per vincere a Roma e Milano!!! poco importa che alla stragrandemaggioranza degli elettori di Berlusconi non gliene freghi nulla del Milan e non vedano di buon occhio che il loro ''Boss'' smobiliti,poco importa che se alla fine non si concludesse nulla sarebbe travolto da un terremoto mediatico e distruggerebbe definitivamente la sua poca buona immagine rimasta e poco importa che poi il prossimo anno se le cose vanno così probabilmente arriverà 13esimo con megapassivi da ripianare...L'importante è vincere a Roma!! E' tutto un teatro!!
> 
> *Che genio!!!*


Poco importa che perderà 750 milioni di euro e, poi, dovrà cedere il Milan ad una cifra inferiore, con un passivo maggiore, facendo perdere milioni di euro a Fininvest, cioè a se stesso.


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Maggio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Penso di entrare su Milanworld dalle 500 alle 600 volte al giorno
> 
> Ma ve lo immaginate quanto entreremo, e nella sezione "News e rassegna stampa", e troveremo la notizia:
> 
> Comunicato ufficiale Fininvest: AC MILAN è stato ceduto al consorzio cinese



Prevedo eiaculazioni di massa che neanche un filmino di Sasha Gray


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Maggio 2016)

marionep ha scritto:


> Ma lei che scrive tra parentesi "con poca convinzione", ha davvero ascoltato l'intervista in diretta? Perchè io l'ho fatto,e l'impressione che mi ha dato ascoltare il vecchio folle è stata diametralmente opposta. Le sfumature, i toni, spiegavano chiaramente il bluff del buffone.
> Sono stanco però di beccarmi del menagramo e del troll, evito all'admin la fatica di ribannarmi e smetto di scrivere e rompere l'idilio di gioia esplosiva che trasuda in questo forum dopo ogni bugia e ogni velina che ci viene propinata.
> Tornerò al momento della firma della cessione, in ginocchio, felice ancor più di voi.



io continuo a chiedermi se stai trollando o se pensi veramente quello che scrivi .


----------



## martinmilan (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Berlusconi in diretta a Radio Radio: *"Oggi sarà una giornata decisiva per il futuro del Milan. Le imprese cinesi sono tutte molto ricche ed a partecipazione statale. Se non dovesse avverarsi questa eventualità (con poca convinzione, ndr) avvierò il progetto del Milan italiano. Credo si possa ripetere quanto fatto dal Leicester.Ma mi auguro che dopo 28 trofei il Milan torni a vincere e che quindi la cessione vada a buon fine. Giocatori a cui sono più affezionato? Van Basten e Maldini. Eventuali decisioni future comunque verranno prese dalla nuova maggioranza (parlando di Brocchi, ndr) e mi auguro che le negoziazioni non vadano per le lunghe. I cinesi in questo momento stanno decidendo quale percentuale avrà ognuna delle componenti all'interno del fondo che stanno creando".*
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti con tutte le dichiarazioni nel dettaglio



Il prossimo anno voglio un San Siro di fuoco tutto l'anno e riprenderci dalle ignobili delusioni di questi anni con una stagione di FUOCO.
C'è bisogno di un riscatto enorme,c è voglia di riscatto ENORME.Il leone deve risvegliarsi.Tapparela bocca agli juventini che ci hanno preso per i fondelli in questi anni e che ora stanno rosicando per la cessione...hanno paura..


----------



## LukeLike (31 Maggio 2016)

Ma basta con 'sta via di fuga dell'ItalMilan, basta Brocchi. Vendi e basta!


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Il prossimo anno voglio un San Siro di fuoco tutto l'anno e riprenderci dalle ignobili delusioni di questi anni con una stagione di FUOCO.
> C'è bisogno di un riscatto enorme,c è voglia di riscatto ENORME.Il leone deve risvegliarsi.Tapparela bocca agli juventini che ci hanno preso per i fondelli in questi anni e che ora stanno rosicando per la cessione...hanno paura..



per farlo però necessitano investimenti pesantissimi sul mercato.. almeno 200 milioni per il primo anno e altri 200 per il secondo ... serve gente di qualità che faccia la differenza .. ma come ha detto il nano " i soldi non sono un problema per chi li ha come i cinesi "


----------



## martinmilan (31 Maggio 2016)

*Ho un enorme,mostruosa,incontenibile,dilagante,prepotente,voglia di rivincita.. rivalsa...ROOOOARRRRRR! *


----------



## martinmilan (31 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> per farlo però necessitano investimenti pesantissimi sul mercato.. almeno 200 milioni per il primo anno e altri 200 per il secondo ... serve gente di qualità che faccia la differenza .. ma come ha detto il nano " i soldi non sono un problema per chi li ha come i cinesi "



Siamo senza coppe...bisogna spaccargli il ciap subito agli juventini...prima si inizia meglioè.
Già dalla supercoppa gli dobbiamo far vedere chi siamo.ROOOOOARRRR!!


----------



## Hellscream (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Berlusconi in diretta a Radio Radio: *"Oggi sarà una giornata decisiva per il futuro del Milan. Le imprese cinesi sono tutte molto ricche ed a partecipazione statale. Se non dovesse avverarsi questa eventualità (con poca convinzione, ndr) avvierò il progetto del Milan italiano. Credo si possa ripetere quanto fatto dal Leicester.Ma mi auguro che dopo 28 trofei il Milan torni a vincere e che quindi la cessione vada a buon fine. Giocatori a cui sono più affezionato? Van Basten e Maldini. Eventuali decisioni future comunque verranno prese dalla nuova maggioranza (parlando di Brocchi, ndr) e mi auguro che le negoziazioni non vadano per le lunghe. I cinesi in questo momento stanno decidendo quale percentuale avrà ognuna delle componenti all'interno del fondo che stanno creando".*
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti con tutte le dichiarazioni nel dettaglio



Oggi è il mio compleanno... spero mi facciano un bel regalo


----------



## Fedeshi (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Berlusconi in diretta a Radio Radio: *"Oggi sarà una giornata decisiva per il futuro del Milan. Le imprese cinesi sono tutte molto ricche ed a partecipazione statale. Se non dovesse avverarsi questa eventualità (con poca convinzione, ndr) avvierò il progetto del Milan italiano. Credo si possa ripetere quanto fatto dal Leicester.Ma mi auguro che dopo 28 trofei il Milan torni a vincere e che quindi la cessione vada a buon fine. Giocatori a cui sono più affezionato? Van Basten e Maldini. Eventuali decisioni future comunque verranno prese dalla nuova maggioranza (parlando di Brocchi, ndr) e mi auguro che le negoziazioni non vadano per le lunghe. I cinesi in questo momento stanno decidendo quale percentuale avrà ognuna delle componenti all'interno del fondo che stanno creando".*
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti con tutte le dichiarazioni nel dettaglio



Solo io sto cominciando a pensare che più che portare voti stia cercando di uscire da "vincitore" dalla questione Cessione? Se ci pensate,ogni giorno aggiunge un tassello al puzzle cercando di indorare la pillola ai tifosi più filo-berlusconiani,ecco a parer mio lo spauracchio Ital-Milan come disse qualcuno sul forum serve proprio per convincere quei elettori/tifosi che non vedono di buon occhio la cessione.Comunque oggi sarà F5 a manetta!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Maggio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Solo io sto cominciando a pensare che più che portare voti stia cercando di uscire da "vincitore" dalla questione Cessione? Se ci pensate,ogni giorno aggiunge un tassello al puzzle cercando di indorare la pillola ai tifosi più filo-berlusconiani,ecco a parer mio lo spauracchio Ital-Milan come disse qualcuno sul forum serve proprio per convincere quei elettori/tifosi che non vedono di buon occhio la cessione.Comunque oggi sarà F5 a manetta!


Deve mettergli in testa che sta vendendo ai cattivissimi comunisti per il nostro bene.


----------



## danykz (31 Maggio 2016)

Ragazzi, ci sono tantissime nuove dichiarazioni di Silvio, appena uscite!!! Qualcuno le riporti!!!! Sta dicendo tipo che i cinesi hanno nomi di allenatori molto ambiziosi! EVVAI! [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION]


----------



## MrPeppez (31 Maggio 2016)

Bo..il fatto che dica..eh ma se va per le lunghe...e poi: faremo come il Lecister...mah. .


----------



## Fedeshi (31 Maggio 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> ragazzi, ci sono tantissime nuove dichiarazioni di silvio, appena uscite!!! Qualcuno le riporti!!!! Sta dicendo tipo che i cinesi hanno nomi di allenatori molto ambiziosi! Evvai! @admin @il re dell'est



cosa!?


----------



## wfiesso (31 Maggio 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, ci sono tantissime nuove dichiarazioni di Silvio, appena uscite!!! Qualcuno le riporti!!!! Sta dicendo tipo che i cinesi hanno nomi di allenatori molto ambiziosi! EVVAI! [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION]



Speriamo che sia davvero così dai che non ne posso più


----------



## kakaoo1981 (31 Maggio 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, ci sono tantissime nuove dichiarazioni di Silvio, appena uscite!!! Qualcuno le riporti!!!! Sta dicendo tipo che i cinesi hanno nomi di allenatori molto ambiziosi! EVVAI! [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION]



Scusa nuova intervista?


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Berlusconi in diretta a Radio Radio: *"Oggi sarà una giornata decisiva per il futuro del Milan. Le imprese cinesi sono tutte molto ricche ed a partecipazione statale. Se non dovesse avverarsi questa eventualità (con poca convinzione, ndr) avvierò il progetto del Milan italiano. Credo si possa ripetere quanto fatto dal Leicester.Ma mi auguro che dopo 28 trofei il Milan torni a vincere e che quindi la cessione vada a buon fine. Giocatori a cui sono più affezionato? Van Basten e Maldini. Eventuali decisioni future comunque verranno prese dalla nuova maggioranza (parlando di Brocchi, ndr) e mi auguro che le negoziazioni non vadano per le lunghe. I cinesi in questo momento stanno decidendo quale percentuale avrà ognuna delle componenti all'interno del fondo che stanno creando".*
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti con tutte le dichiarazioni nel dettaglio


Manca poco, direi pochissimo....


----------



## danykz (31 Maggio 2016)

kakaoo1981 ha scritto:


> Scusa nuova intervista?



Penso che sia un continuo di ciò che è stato riportato in questo topic!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Maggio 2016)

Oggi in un modo o nell'altro, nel bene o nel male, qualcosa si decide.

E' sempre possibile il colpo di pazzia, il peersonaggio è imprevedibile. Quindi massima cautela, ma oggi si respira aria di grosse novità.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Maggio 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, ci sono tantissime nuove dichiarazioni di Silvio, appena uscite!!! Qualcuno le riporti!!!! Sta dicendo tipo che i cinesi hanno nomi di allenatori molto ambiziosi! EVVAI! [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION]



Dove sta parlando? O dove le leggi? Le ultime dichiarazioni a Radio Radio le abbiamo già riportate.


----------



## danykz (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Dove sta parlando? O dove le leggi? Le ultime dichiarazioni a Radio Radio le abbiamo già riportate.



Manca una parte FONDAMENTALE secondo me , quando gli chiedono di Brocchi, risponde che decideranno i cinesi il prossimo allenatore e soprattutto dice "* Ho sentito nomi di allenatori molto ambiziosi*" e parla addirittura della crisi del milan, dando la colpa a sè stesso, di essere stato lontano dal milan e soprattutto sottolinerei quando dice "la trattativa vada come speriamo(cioè di chiudere), che esprime di avere quindi deciso definitivamente.
Oggi ci sarà il botto! Oggi è troppo decisivo


----------



## martinmilan (31 Maggio 2016)

Se berlusca vende,di certo lo fa solo a gente che gli dia gran risalto mediatico e di immagine...mi aspetto un mercato coi botti...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Maggio 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> Manca una parte FONDAMENTALE secondo me , quando gli chiedono di Brocchi, risponde che decideranno i cinesi il prossimo allenatore e soprattutto dice "* Ho sentito nomi di allenatori molto ambiziosi*" e parla addirittura della crisi del milan, dando la colpa a sè stesso, di essere stato lontano dal milan



Ah, ok, sono una specificazione di quelle già dette. Grazie


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Berlusconi in diretta a Radio Radio: *"Oggi sarà una giornata decisiva per il futuro del Milan. Le imprese cinesi sono tutte molto ricche ed a partecipazione statale. Se non dovesse avverarsi questa eventualità (con poca convinzione, ndr) avvierò il progetto del Milan italiano. Credo si possa ripetere quanto fatto dal Leicester.Ma mi auguro che dopo 28 trofei il Milan torni a vincere e che quindi la cessione vada a buon fine. Giocatori a cui sono più affezionato? Van Basten e Maldini. Eventuali decisioni future comunque verranno prese dalla nuova maggioranza (parlando di Brocchi, ndr), ho sentito nomi di allenatori molto ambiziosi. Mi auguro che le negoziazioni non vadano per le lunghe. Purtroppo il Milan ultimamente è andato male anche perché sono stato impegnato in moltissimi processi... non è solo colpa dell'allenatore. I cinesi in questo momento stanno decidendo quale percentuale avrà ognuna delle componenti all'interno del fondo che stanno creando".*
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti con tutte le dichiarazioni nel dettaglio



Aggiornato


----------



## Symon (31 Maggio 2016)

Una cosa è certa o vende adesso o non vende più...
Nel senso che è in trattative col governo cinese praticamente, se dovesse saltare è perchè ovviamente è tutta una farsa creata ad hoc da lui, si verrà a sapere o comunque si annuserà il bluff un pò da tutti, altri motivi non ne vedo, e lui farebbe l'ennesima figura di inaffidabile, perfido e ingestibile. Per cui in un futuro, ci penseranno bene prima di fare trattative con un buffone.
Se stà storia dei giovani è la verità e che attualmente è sottotraccia e salterà fuori a tempo debito, sarebbe un boomerang colossale che gli tornerà addosso. 

Io sono ottimista di natura, e fiducioso per questa cosa, per cui vedo il Milan pieno di soldi.


----------



## martinmilan (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Berlusconi in diretta a Radio Radio: *"Oggi sarà una giornata decisiva per il futuro del Milan. Le imprese cinesi sono tutte molto ricche ed a partecipazione statale. Se non dovesse avverarsi questa eventualità (con poca convinzione, ndr) avvierò il progetto del Milan italiano. Credo si possa ripetere quanto fatto dal Leicester.Ma mi auguro che dopo 28 trofei il Milan torni a vincere e che quindi la cessione vada a buon fine. Giocatori a cui sono più affezionato? Van Basten e Maldini. Eventuali decisioni future comunque verranno prese dalla nuova maggioranza (parlando di Brocchi, ndr), ho sentito nomi di allenatori molto ambiziosi. Mi auguro che le negoziazioni non vadano per le lunghe. Purtroppo il Milan ultimamente è andato male anche perché sono stato impegnato in moltissimi processi... non è solo colpa dell'allenatore. I cinesi in questo momento stanno decidendo quale percentuale avrà ognuna delle componenti all'interno del fondo che stanno creando".*
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti con tutte le dichiarazioni nel dettaglio



20 giugno 2016 Berlusconi:'' Putroppo la trattativa con i cinesi è saltata perchè non hanno mantenuto le promesse di spendere subito 150 milioni per il mercato ma ne volevano spendere solo la metà e quindi ho preferito mantenere le cose così come stanno e puntare sull'ItalMilan senza spendere nulla,i tifosi saranno contenti lo stesso lo so.Amici come prima,un saluto a tutti!"


----------



## Trumpusconi (31 Maggio 2016)

Io oggi vedo il milan venduto.

Ma in realtà lo vedevo venduto già dall'intervista di zio Sal alla gazza a metà aprile.


----------



## Reblanck (31 Maggio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io oggi vedo il milan venduto.
> 
> Ma in realtà lo vedevo venduto già dall'intervista di zio Sal alla gazza a metà aprile.


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Maggio 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> Manca una parte FONDAMENTALE secondo me , quando gli chiedono di Brocchi, risponde che decideranno i cinesi il prossimo allenatore e soprattutto dice "* Ho sentito nomi di allenatori molto ambiziosi*" e parla addirittura della crisi del milan, dando la colpa a sè stesso, di essere stato lontano dal milan e soprattutto sottolinerei quando dice "la trattativa vada come speriamo(cioè di chiudere), che esprime di avere quindi deciso definitivamente.
> Oggi ci sarà il botto! Oggi è troppo decisivo



Mah quella sugli allenatori mi pare una cavolata..sappiamo bene noi "esperti" che sul mercato l'unico nome grosso, si fa per dire, è Emery con Pellegrini in seconda battuta...quindi non direi che ci sono nomi altisonanti..

Poi dai dobbiamo muoverci anche per una questione di rispetto nei confronti del maestro Giampaolo che sta aspettando a dare una risposta a quelli dell'Ascoli...


----------



## danykz (31 Maggio 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


>



Non proferir parola , oh Reblanck, iettatore di professione! aaahaahahhha


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> 20 giugno 2016 Berlusconi:'' Putroppo la trattativa con i cinesi è saltata perchè non hanno mantenuto le promesse di spendere subito 150 milioni per il mercato ma ne volevano spendere solo la metà e quindi ho preferito mantenere le cose così come stanno e puntare sull'ItalMilan senza spendere nulla,i tifosi saranno contenti lo stesso lo so.Amici come prima,un saluto a tutti!"



Si sta facendo una campagna mediatica mostruosa..se non chiudono prima di Domenica non mi stupirei se già lunedì 6 Giugno il nano riferisse che purtroppo i cinesi non avevano una cordata chiara e quindi lui in coscienza nell'incertezza se ci avrebbero riportato al top nel mondo o solo in italia preferisce andare avanti con Brocchi verso una sicura salvezza


----------



## Reblanck (31 Maggio 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> Non proferir parola , oh Reblanck, iettatore di professione! aaahaahahhha



Non si sa mai cosa può succedere scrivendo parole,allora meglio le emotion


----------



## Memories of the Time (31 Maggio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mah quella sugli allenatori mi pare una cavolata..sappiamo bene noi "esperti" che sul mercato l'unico nome grosso, si fa per dire, è Emery con Pellegrini in seconda battuta...quindi non direi che ci sono nomi altisonanti..
> 
> Poi dai dobbiamo muoverci anche per una questione di rispetto nei confronti del maestro Giampaolo che sta aspettando a dare una risposta a quelli dell'Ascoli...



No vi prego, adesso schifare anche Emery no, uno degli allenatori più vincenti degli ultimi 5 anni dai.


----------



## martinmilan (31 Maggio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si sta facendo una campagna mediatica mostruosa..se non chiudono prima di Domenica non mi stupirei se già lunedì 6 Giugno il nano riferisse che purtroppo i cinesi non avevano una cordata chiara e quindi lui in coscienza nell'incertezza se ci avrebbero riportato al top nel mondo o solo in italia preferisce andare avanti con Brocchi verso una sicura salvezza


Non si salva comunque dicendo così..perchè Galatioto e i cinesi risponderanno per le rime e lo affosseranno...a questo punto della trattativa se fa saltare tutto sarebbe come un enorme presa in giro nei loro confronti e soprattutto nei confronti del governo cinese.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (31 Maggio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si sta facendo una campagna mediatica mostruosa..se non chiudono prima di Domenica non mi stupirei se già lunedì 6 Giugno il nano riferisse che purtroppo i cinesi non avevano una cordata chiara e quindi lui in coscienza nell'incertezza se ci avrebbero riportato al top nel mondo o solo in italia preferisce andare avanti con Brocchi verso una sicura salvezza



Comunque in questo caso ci addolcirebbe comunque la pillola, 
annunciando in contemporanea l'acquisto di Izzo e il ritorno di Balotelli...


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Maggio 2016)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> No vi prego, adesso schifare anche Emery no, uno degli allenatori più vincenti degli ultimi 5 anni dai.



Vabbé io se si parla di top penso a Guardiola, Mou, Carletto (che non vorrei per molte ragioni) o giù di lì...Emery mi pare più uno in rampa di lancio..speriamo spicchi il volo da noi se viene..ma il salto da Siviglia a Milano è roba grossa e non è scontato riesca...


----------



## Memories of the Time (31 Maggio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vabbé io se si parla di top penso a Guardiola, Mou, Carletto (che non vorrei per molte ragioni) o giù di lì...Emery mi pare più uno in rampa di lancio..speriamo spicchi il volo da noi se viene..ma il salto da Siviglia a Milano è roba grossa e non è scontato riesca...



Non è praticamente mai scontato niente, soprattutto con gli allenatori...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> 20 giugno 2016 Berlusconi:'' Putroppo la trattativa con i cinesi è saltata perchè non hanno mantenuto le promesse di spendere subito 150 milioni per il mercato ma ne volevano spendere solo la metà e quindi ho preferito mantenere le cose così come stanno e puntare sull'ItalMilan senza spendere nulla,i tifosi saranno contenti lo stesso lo so.Amici come prima,un saluto a tutti!"



Per me uno scenario simile è tutto forché irreale. Ho il terrore addosso


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Maggio 2016)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Non è praticamente mai scontato niente, soprattutto con gli allenatori...



Ok ma di certo uno come Mou (che mi piace poco) non sente la pressione perché deve allenare il Milan..il punto è l'attitudine a *dover* vincere rispetto a "se vinci sei un eroe e se non vinci pazienza"..


----------

